# pola المشرف الجديد



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا pola على الاشراف على كل من قسم التصميم مع قسم البرامج, بصراحة ابدعت في الفترة الاخيرة و يا ريت تستمر على هذا الابداع

سلام و نعمة و سمعونا زغاريط يا ميرنا و يا جمانة و يا ديانا و يا حور

ما شاء الله كثر حزب النساء هههه


----------



## blackguitar (21 يناير 2006)

*الف الف مبروك يا بولا ويارب كده تسعدنا علطول ببرامجك الجميله دى 
وياباشا بجد نورتنا فالمنتدى وازدته معلوماتا*


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا rock
و ان شاء اللة اكون عند حسن ظنك
و ان شاء اللة نخلى المنتدى دة احلى منتدى مسيحى على الانترنت
ربنا معانا


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا BlacKGuitaR
على التهنئة الجميلة دة
ربنا معاك


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*مبروك يا بولا فعلا تستحقها انتا ابدعت فى كل موضعاتك ربنا يساعدك 

وبطل قر يا روك على البنات*


----------



## hima85222 (22 يناير 2006)

*ألف ألف مبروك ليك يا بولا

أنت فعلا نازل بتقلك 

ومنزل برامج جميلة

ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا بولا على الاشراف

ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز وتقدملنا الافضل دائما

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## Michael (22 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك حبيبى بولا

فعلا تستاهل حقيقى

ربنا معاك وعاوزين مزيد من المواضيع الشيقة


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Messias (22 يناير 2006)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (22 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك يا بولا 
و عقبال نائب المشرف


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

متشكرا جداااااااااااااا على التهانى الجميلة اوى دية


----------



## kittyy (23 يناير 2006)

*مبروك يابولا.*

*ألف ألف مبروك يابولا على الأشراف .. :t16: *
*أنا أختك الجديدة Kittyy , بقالى معاكوا هنا يادوب يوم واحد بس . :08: بس أنشالله نبقى مع بعض دايما لحد ما نبقى عشرة عمر كدا. أنتوا منتدى جميل فعلا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكوا يارب. *
*مشرف منتدى البرامج والتصميمات :t9: . دا أنت باين عليك عوقر فى الحاجات دى . شكلنا هنبقى نعمل شغل مع بعض بأذن ربنا. *
*انا بحب الحاجات دى أوى من زمان - يلا ربنا يوفقك فى هذا العمل الصعب الجميل. وربنا يباركك ويضع لمسته المباركة فى حياتك. :new5: *

*سلام ونعمة *:new5:


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك
 يا كاتى


----------



## antoon refaat (23 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك علي الاشراف يا اخ بولا وربنا معاك في المهمه الصعبه دي


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا انتون
و ربنا معانا كلنا
ان شاء اللة


----------



## ezzzak (23 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك يا بولا 

ومنها للي اكبر منها 


واهلا كيتي منورانا بجد


----------



## pola (24 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا ezzak


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*الف مليون مبروك 
الى الامام تحو الافضل والجديد*


----------



## pola (24 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا فريد


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*مبرووك يا بولا :t16:* 
*على فكرة انا بردوا ليا في التصميم والفلاش...لو فية اي مساعدة علشان ننهض بالمنتدي*


----------



## pola (24 يناير 2006)

ماشى انا موافق
ممكن تقدم دة فى منتدى التصميم
علشان نستفيد من خبرتك
شكرا ليك


----------

